# Who Sharpens their Own Edges?



## salsgang (Jan 23, 2008)

Question: With the family skiing more, the beginning of the season tune is no longer holding up all year, particularly the sharpness of the edges... But I don't really want to be bringing 4 sets of skis to the the ski shop multiple times a year... from a cost and time perspective 

So I was wondering who on the board sharpens their own edges? Is it hard to do? I see sharpening kits on-line... What equipment would I need? Is there a good on-line web page that would show me how to sharpen the edges? 

Or should I just bring the skis to the shop?

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 23, 2008)

I've used this product, the Ski Visions Ski Sharp,  for over a decade now for all my edge sharpening needs:

http://www.reliableracing.com/detail.cfm?edp=10112688&category=2000&reload=no

Very easy to use, does a more than adequate job with a few passes of getting a nice fresh edge simultaneously on both the base and side edge.  Pretty much, even if you don't have a tuning bench + vises, with a couple of rubber bands to get the brakes out of the way you can get a nice fresh edge.  Replacement sets of files will run between $10 and $20 a pair depending on how "techy" you want to go, so it pays for itself rather quickly!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 23, 2008)

You can get everything from a compact all in one to using hand files and fixed bevel guides. Start with one of the all in ones (like drjeff just mention) and if you get into it you can always move into the bigger stuff. 

Check out Tognar.com. Not only do they have decent prices but they have the best descriptions and how-to's of the retail sites and they also point out the good beginner stuff for you.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 23, 2008)

I do my own tuning...that's the only way I can afford to do 50-60 days a year....it is not too hard.  Get a file guide and take a simple course or look online for tips.  Remember to detune the tips and tails.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah sharpening is fairly simple. Couple of things to take into consideration:


Don't buy a file guide with a 90 degree bevel.Most skis should be sharpened with a 2/88 degree bevel, one exception is Atomic which use a 3/87 deg. bevel.
You may want to consider a guide for a 1 deg. base bevel.
You do not need to sharpen much, most of the season you should be able to just stone the edges. They sell stones that also fit into the file guides.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2008)

You're going to want to use a bench grinder.  Trust me.


----------



## ckofer (Jan 24, 2008)

Most of us just use one of these:







though if you have the budget, these are nice to own





Seriously, the item below (referenced above) looks like a nice little rig:

[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Ski Visions Ski Sharp                                                           *[/FONT]     	  	 	 	



 *Item:* 	10215   	*Price:* $54.95​ *Availability:* 	 	 	 	In Stock 	 	        	*Quantity:* 
View other items in:
sharpeners/files/stones                                     ​ 

	            ADDITIONAL VIEWS FOR THIS PRODUCT (click for larger image)                       


DETAIL 
      DESCRIPTION
 Accurately sharpens and bevels side, or side and base edges. Dial in your bevel requirements up to 3 degrees. A magnetic strip picks up filings so they won't end up in your base. The Ski Sharp is constructed of durable polycarbonate for years of service. Set includes file insert, cleaning brush and instructions. Several de-burring and polishing stone inserts are available for this tool, making it the most versatile sharpener you can buy. *Made in the USA.* 
   SIZING
Click here for our size charts 
*Tip:* If the charts look too small, adjust the viewable size of the PDF using the sizing controls at the top of the screen. It should look something like this:


----------



## andyzee (Jan 24, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Seriously, the item below (referenced above) looks like a nice little rig:


 

Other considerations, a bench, vises and tuning stones. These are made to fit nicely into the guide, http://www.reliableracing.com/detail.cfm?edp=10395374&category=2000 and by using the stones, you don't have to sharpen as often allowing your edges to last longer. Another consideration is a season tuneup at a ski shop. Depending on where you ski, you may be able to get a decent deal. I had mine at Basin Ski in Killington, the price was $119 for 3 pairs of ski. I got one for myself and one for my wife, we each have 3 pairs of skis that we use on a regular basis. Nothing like leaving the skis at the shop after a weekend of skiing and then just picking them up on the way to the mountain the following weekend. You can only leave one pair at a time though.






I got the following bench from Reliable Racing, not as expensive as some of the name brands, but works very well http://www.reliableracing.com/detail.cfm?edp=10573244&category=2300 :





For Vises: http://www.reliableracing.com/category2.cfm?category=2300&header=VISES%2FBENCHES%2FPROFILES%2FACC

I do like reliable skiing for supplies, they have a good selection and prices, sometimes if you stop at there store, you can get an even better deal. There at: 

643 Upper Glen Street
Queensbury, NY 12804

For some good tips on sharpening try these links: http://www.tognar.com/edge_tips_file_bevel_ski_snowboard.html
http://www.rmmskiracing.org/articles/RMalm-2000-12-Tuning.pdf


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 24, 2008)

Tognar is the best, great selection and their customer service is fantastic...just give em a call, let them know what you are looking to do and they'll hook you up with what you need and tell you how to use the gear


----------



## tree_skier (Jan 24, 2008)

artech is a local (NH) owned business that has great prices and gives excellent service.

www.artechski.com

As far as what you need.  

For Basic tunes

ski vice
a bench for vices
rubber bands (for brake retention)
plastic scrapers and a sharpener, a cheap way is a sheet a drywall sanding and a square block of wood
Wax Iron
universal wax
a deburring stone
a edge/base grinder
stiff brush

More stuff/advanced
Edge guide
sping clamps
base guide
10" files
Diamond stones
cutting stones
pollishing stones
gummi stones
cutting solution, for stones except gummi
steel scraper
base repair powder
base repair candles
more and more wax
Ski holders for bench
Roto brush
brass, horsehair, soft and stiff nylon brushes

Good luck

This is my latest toy and boy is it a joy to use

http://www.artechski.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=611


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 24, 2008)

I've bought stuff from all three Reliable, Artech and Tognar. If there is something I want I usually check all three, because prices do vary between them quite a bit sometimes. All have great customer service, but Tognar wins for the sheer amount of info they put on their site.


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 24, 2008)

I second the good review on Artechski. Great prices too. Also, try to get the owner, George, on the phone. He gives a lot of advise on tuning technique and is happy to answer your questions.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 24, 2008)

*...the same...*

...Once you get your skills, along with a good bench/table together...you'll never go back!;-)....and it really does cost some $$$ these days...(as it probably should!), but as can be said it just takes a little studying and then some practice.  I bet every one of us remembers our first victims!;-);-)  ...but it DOESN'T take more than one ski...to learn...just find one pair and you have a lot of territory to experiment on...
Ditto on tognar, reliableracing...and SVST....  The first thing you want to pick up via any one of these sites are a couple DVDs...  There are so many words in a thread that are so simply explained by watching just one DVD!  **And at more than a few websites..(those mentioned..and the Tuning category in Epicski.com too) there are quite a few short online videos.....so "search" and you'll find.

$.01


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 24, 2008)

I had good luck with Artech.  

And ski tuning is a lot of fun.  It really is a great way to appreciate the sport and your skis.  I never will go back to untuned skis again.  I wax quite often...nothing like a freshly waxed ski on a great day.    

One thing I did not see on the above list was *beer.*  That is NEEDED for a good tune job.  You start with dark and work your way lighter as the season goes on and warms up....ending with Coronas in June when you're putting the skis away for the season.  :wink:  In fact, beer, like ski wax, is specifically rated for the temperature and snow conditions.  :wink: :lol:


----------



## salsgang (Jan 24, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks for the tips. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 24, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> One thing I did not see on the above list was *beer.*  That is NEEDED for a good tune job.  You start with dark and work your way lighter as the season goes on and warms up....ending with Coronas in June when you're putting the skis away for the season.  :wink:  In fact, beer, like ski wax, is specifically rated for the temperature and snow conditions.  :wink: :lol:



And you need one of these in your tool kit:


----------



## Paul (Jan 25, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> And you need one of these in your tool kit:



I have one of these, never lose or misplace it.





Yes, I may have a little bit of a problem...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 25, 2008)

Paul said:


> I have one of these, never lose or misplace it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like, probably more practical than the flip flops.


----------



## Paul (Jan 25, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I like, probably more practical than the flip flops.



Tastes better too.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 25, 2008)

Paul said:


> Tastes better too.



yup, none of those "oops, I stepped in dig shit!" moments. :lol:


----------



## kbroderick (Jan 28, 2008)

Back on the original subject, I'd stay the heck away from the all-in-one pieces of crap recommended above.  They do _not_ do an adequate job, nevermind more-than-adequate.  In addition to simply not being as effective as a good file guide, the plastic doesn't always hold angles as well as a machined piece of metal will...so your 2' side / 1' base tune may actually be 1/1 or 3/1 any given day of the week.  It would be nice if they did work--they are convenient to use, and they're inexpensive--but they simply don't work effectively.  If you compare the results from an all-in-one tool (whether the SkiVisions one, or the side-edge-only tools sold by various folks, including MountainTek) to the results using a file guide, you should be able to feel the difference (both when checking the edges and when skiing on them).

In reality, a sidewall planer, 2' side bevel guide, spring clamp, 8" or 6" chrome file, diamond stone, and ceramic stone will take care of 95% of your edge maintenance needs.  The only time I deal with base edges is after a stone grind, and I'll usually ask the shop that does the grind to set an appropriate base bevel (.5 or .7 degrees, which is usually as flat as they can get; if you need a little more wiggle room, 1 degree is okay but will substantially decrease the effective edge angle with the same body position).  The sidewall planer doesn't need to be used often, but it's extremely necessary to remove sidewall whenever your file or stone starts riding on the sidewall of the ski rather than cutting edge material; otherwise, it will get pulled away from the file guide and start dulling the edge rather than sharpening it.  Ancillary tools include brake retainers of some sort, a first aid kit, a stereo, and a cold fridge.

It also helps if you can make tuning a regular--I can tune a pair of skis that are in good shape but starting to dull in 15-25 minutes; if it's been 10 or 15 ski days and rocks have gotten involved, it can easily take 90-120 minutes.


----------



## ironwalker (Jan 30, 2008)

*filing skis*

jack frost in newery[sunday river] has a good selection of tuning gear and if you have a season pass you get a discount.advice is pretty good also.i deburr and wax after every trip and do a full tune every 10 days


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 30, 2008)

I got the Tognar Edge Bevel Tool ( MTK-701) as a gift which has been working fine, but i did just order:

1/2/3' bevel guide 
spring clamps
a few 6" files


----------



## salsgang (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey Everyone - thanks for the great tips. I picked up some gear and tuned up the Families skis. It really made a difference when we were at the Loaf Sunday! And my boy raced last night (first year - middle school race team) and picked up a lot of time since he trusted his edges more.

Thanks again - I am sure I will be popping in with questions once in a while.


----------

